# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  المحاكمة التأديبية

## أسامه درويش

استاذتنا الفاضلة تحية تقدير واحترام لشخصكم الكريم
يخلص موضوع الاستشارة فى ان التفتيش الفنى بوزارة العدل احال احد المحامين باحدى الهيئات العامه الى المحكمة التأديبية والتى انتهت الى توقيع عقوبة اللوم وقامت جهة الادارة بعد اصدار قرارها بالعقوبة المذكورة بخصم دفعتين من الحافز والجهود غير العادية ...... 
هل يعد ذلك ازدواج للعقوبة ؟ وهل مسلك جهة الادارة سليم من الناحية القانونية مع موافاتنا بالسند القانونى ؟
رجاء سرعة الرد ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر ....

----------

